# Venison Neck Roast pulled for tacos



## azbohunter (Jan 3, 2018)

This was the first time I have tried this and I was really anxious to give it a go! This was a bone-in neck roast (off a mature buck). I rubbed it down with EVOO and Jeff's Original Rub, wrapped it tight with plastic wrap and in the fridge for the night.
Up at 4:30 this morning, got the MES 30 up to 225, filled my AMNPS with a mixture of hickory and apple. I put the roast on the middle rack for 6 hours.
At that time I pulled the roast and put into a disposable 9 x 13 x 3 aluminum pan and added two white onions quartered, three green peppers cut into 6 pieces each, a rounded teaspoon of minced garlic, a small can of Chipote peppers in Adobe sauce (hot) and a small can of beef consomme. I then covered it extremely tight with two layers of foil and back into the smoker at 225. After consulting with Bearcarver, I turned the heat up to 270 and the meat climbed to 200 after about 3 hours when I took it out and let it cool so I could remove the meat from the bone.
SURPRISE..
If I do it again I will let the meat climb to maybe 205, there was quite a lot of connective tissue and silver skin that did not break down. I was able to pull the meat but not like a pork butt, I really had to pull it from around and between the tissue and bone.
I am very pleased with the taste and texture of the finished product, it will be used in tacos and burritos etc: I would do it again but I for sure would leave it in longer and maybe go to 205.
ALL RUBBED DOWN AND READY FOR THE SMOKER






OUT OF THE SMOKER AND LOADED WITH VEGGIES AND BEEF BROTH





AFTER BEING WRAPPED AND BEING BACK IN SMOKER FOILED AT 270 FOR 3 HOURS





AND THE FINAL PRODUCT, THE MEAT IS TENDER AND MOIST


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 3, 2018)

Final pulled pic looks great.  Is there a sauce on that or is the color of the meat realistic in the pic?

Looks like a great use a of a cut that a lot of guys I know wouldn't even keep.  (Their loss, apparently).


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks...one eyed jack! There is no sauce, just the liquid that I listed above. Surprisingly, the meat is quite moist considering it is venison. Sort of the texture of a beef pot roast.


----------



## Mauritius (Jan 3, 2018)

This is fantastic! I have a big Sitka black tail neck roast from Kodiak Island in my freezer and I've been working up the nerve to cook it. I think I found my recipe.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 4, 2018)

ABH, Great looking smoke , nice use of the venison neck !


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 4, 2018)

I edited the ingredients because I forgot that I had added minced garlic. 
After having a soft taco for dinner, actually not really a taco, I just rolled some of the venison up in a tortilla and added a little sour cream......there is one thing I would change. I used Chipotle peppers in Adobe sauce. My wife and I really enjoy the heat from these but considering they are smoked and the venison was smoked, it made it a little heavy maybe. With that being said, I think I would do some hot peppers to get the heat but not in Adobe sauce.


----------

